# New member, Greetings! Bolens Iseki Diesel Snowblower 3pt question



## amanda11270 (Jul 12, 2010)

Greetings all, from PA, this is my very first post to the forum. I have been searching around already and have found some good answers to many questions I have regarding my new/used tractor. I moved recently and uptil now have only owned very small Lowes or MTD sized tractors. I have more land now about 3 acres, and a very long 800 foot driveway. I almost went to Lowes and bought another, the biggest actually lawn tractor they sell, but then went past the Kubota dealer on my way home and saw all these things you can do with these larger diesel tractors. So I found I cant quite afford a new Kubota, but I did pick up a very nice condition compact Bolens Iseki model 1502, with a midmounted mowing deck and frt/rear PTO. The tractor kicks butt mowing, I can do my land real fast now, This kind of tractor compared to my previous ones is like night and day, it never bogs down at all. I guess I actually have a couple of questions though, has anyone had experience with this type/brand of tractor? The previous owner sold it to me relatively cheap as he said parts arent too readily available for it, but its in such good shape. It says 1502 Hydrostatic, which im guessing is only 15hp, but its huge, its front tires are as big as my 17.5 HP Troybilt lawntractors rear tires, how does this HP compare, the diesel to the gas tractor? Also, im thinking of picking up a used 3 pt snowblower, I actually went and looked at some today, (you probably think im nuts with it being around 90 degrees today here in Pa, but im thinking of this winter) a new one 48 to 60 inch is around $2000, but I found a few used ones also. Im thinking of goin with a used one, but want to know what to expect. Can I run a 48 to 60 snowblower off my tractor? It has a 3 point hitch, cat 1 I believe,540/1000 PTO. But if it is only 15 HP is that enuf for blowers this size? It would obviously have to be mounted on the rear, is that akward to use? I may think of picking up a junk tractor cab somewhere and adapting it also for the winter use. Thanks ahead of time for any guidance here.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Amanda, welcome to the forum. You certainly sound ambitious and that's awesome. Diesel is much better than a gas engine, as they are tougher and offer more low end torque. Depending on the actual PTO HP, the unit you have should run a 48 inch snow blower. They do make a brand called Erskin. erskine These convenient blowers allow you to drive without twisting your head. It'a a good idea to get your blower now, before winter hits. Please give us some photos of your machine will you?


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

??? Nice  

http://www.southern-global.com/ go here for engine and other parts.


Scott


----------



## amanda11270 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thats my exact tractor minus the roll bar, but having a tall SS exhaust stack on the other side.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Need to find out how many Hp is at the pto.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice little tractor Amanda. What type of tires do you have? If you have turfs as shown in the photo, get some chains. You would likely have about 12 HP at the pto.


----------



## beyer3180 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Bolens 1502 snowblower*

Hi,

I have been a Bolens person for several years and own a tractor like your 1502 in Michigan. I have owned several bolens items. Maybe less snow in MI than PA but the blower idea is fine. The 15 HP Iseki is great but light on horsepower to run a blower that is very big especially a 2 stage blower which is a must. 48 inch is all you should consider. Even a 42 is ok if you turn your rear wheels in so the track is narrow. Running it off the rear 3pt is ok probably in trans low range only. The PTO is a 540 or 1000 rpm I think so make sure the blower is for that. A better idea is to find a junked up or decent HT front mounted blower and run it off the front PTO at engine speed like 2400 rpm. Lifting the blower from the front is an issue unless you rig it via cables to the 3pt. Watch your water pump and run diesel cetane boost through the fuel to keep the injectors clean. Great tractor but parts are tough. Don't overwork it and it will last forever. Overwork it and it is on the junk heap for lack of parts. Your Cub Cadet Dealer will have limited parts for the engine. A 3 pt plow is the best answer if you don't get much snow 8 inches or less in a dump. Chains are a must due to 2wd. Hope this helps.


----------



## RevJessie (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a Bolen-Iseki tractor, Motel 2702, 29HP 3 cy diesel. Good tractor but hard to find parts for.
I am needing a, PTO shaft gear,
Hi-Lo gear in Transmission plus bearings and seals.
If anyone can help I would be very thankful. 
email me at, [email protected], Thanks and may God Bless


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

RevJessie said:


> I have a Bolen-Iseki tractor, Motel 2702, 29HP 3 cy diesel. Good tractor but hard to find parts for.
> I am needing a, PTO shaft gear,
> Hi-Lo gear in Transmission plus bearings and seals.
> If anyone can help I would be very thankful.
> email me at, [email protected], Thanks and may God Bless


Here's a link to a thread I posted on Bolens/Iseki Parts Suppliers which might be of assistance - http://www.tractorforum.com/f181/bolens-g174-help-22640/


----------

